# Need help on STATUS INDICATORS, Please.



## codiologist (Jun 13, 2016)

I am taking the practice exams for my COC and I don't seem to understand how I would be able to tell which status indicator goes with a particular cpt/hcpc II code. 

For example one of the questions say" Which status indicator would I use for a closed treatment of a distal radial fracture (25600). Keep in mind I will only have access to my books and not the computer while taking the exam, so where could I cross reference cpt/hcpcs in my code books? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm studying for the COC as well. I'm not sure what they mean by what status indicator to use for a code. Under OPPS a status indicator is assigned to each code by Medicare I believe

I would assume based on this being a surgical procedure the SI for that code under APC would be  T - Significant procedure subject to multiple procedure discounting


----------



## codiologist (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi, Thanks for your reply. I assumed it was either status indicator S or T, so I googled it for the answer. But looking it up on the internet will not help me in the actual exam, since that isn't allowed. This has been the 2nd question in the practice exams about asking what status indicators I would choose for a specific cpt... 

Thanks again for any help.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 13, 2016)

When Inwas working in outpatient facility, the procedures in the range 10000-69999 were all status S.. Everything else was a T with a few exceptions for some of the radiology like CT and MRI and a few interventional radiology.  There was a Medicare release at that time that stated this and it made it so much easier.


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 13, 2016)

If i could only use findacode on the exam. I looked it up afterwards and its a T. I just assumed since it would be reduced under MPFS that the same reduction would apply to the facility. I thought maybe S were add-on codes but those are N as they roll up into the APC of the primary procedure. So back to the drawing board for me due to that finding.

I'd probably suggest the first thing you do is find a blank page in CPT book and write in all the status indicators and their meaning. That's a good way to disregard the most obviously incorrect ones in case you need to guess on the exam. I think i am going to look for a list of the CPT codes and their status indicators and see if I can find patterns.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jun 14, 2016)

*Status Indicators*

Status Indicators, along with Payment Indicators are located in your HCPCS book.


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 14, 2016)

mmorningstarcpc said:


> Status Indicators, along with Payment Indicators are located in your HCPCS book.



I wish I went front to back. I just skimmed through all the Pub 100 references (good stuff in there) only to realize SI's are at the beginning of my book. I guess that saves me from writing them down. Now if the test really asks you to guess what the status indicator is on a specific CPT code, I'm in some trouble.


----------



## codiologist (Jun 14, 2016)

I knew the status indicators were in the hcpc book and yes the indicator for 25600 is T, multiple proc disc applies. But I just hope this questions isn't on the exam, as there isn't an option to look up the OCE. 

Thanks to all who replied, I'll keep investigating and coming back to check for more replies.
Have a great day Y'all.


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 14, 2016)

I pulled an OPPS file from my APC pricing software. Under status S, Not very many Surgery codes came up. Lots of casting and strapping, Radiology, Blood products, Nuclear Medicine, Radiation Therapy, Dental, Chemo admin, Sleep studies, nerve conduction studies, Psychotherapy, Apheresis/Stem Cell and Related Services, transfusions, Audiology, Cardiac rehab etc. 

Only 92 Codes in the 10000-69999 range came up as S. Most were T
I don't see how they could ask this on the test. Surgery section really is all over the place:


Count of CPT	

T	2720
C	1630
J1	796
E	341
N	229
M	157
Q1	116
S	92
Q2	75
B	26
A	2
Q3	2
Q4	1
Grand Total	6187


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 14, 2016)

Yes I think I had it backwards.  Sorry it has been a could of years. The T were surgical and the S was for the services typically not subject to discounting.


----------



## codiologist (Jun 27, 2016)

*Update on Status Indicator cross reference w/ CPT codes on CoC exam.*

FYI, Incase anyone else wants to know, I just found out that the COC exam might ask specific questions re: what status indicators go with certain cpt or hcpc codes. The proctor of the test should supply us with the CMS addendum B 1589-FC which we can find the info in the material supplied to us. 

Thanks everyone...


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 27, 2016)

I hope that's true. I did buy the COC practice tests and All 3 had at least one question about what status indicator goes with code XXXXX


----------



## mandapandaG (Apr 11, 2021)

Where do you find the CMS global period status indicators and in which code book?

Having trouble figuring this one out. The question I have is, What is the CMS global period status indicator for endoscopies?
Just need to know where to start to find an indicator so I can learn where to look.
Thanks!


----------



## JenJustice (May 11, 2021)

mandapandaG said:


> Where do you find the CMS global period status indicators and in which code book?
> 
> Having trouble figuring this one out. The question I have is, What is the CMS global period status indicator for endoscopies?
> Just need to know where to start to find an indicator so I can learn where to look.
> Thanks!


Hey Manda! Did you ever get an answer on this? I got stuck on this as well & can’t find where to locate them at.


----------



## LaurenMLucas1980@gmail.com (Sep 21, 2021)

JenJustice said:


> Hey Manda! Did you ever get an answer on this? I got stuck on this as well & can’t find where to locate them at.


The status indicators are in the HCPCS appendices. I forgot which one,  my books are at home ,but the next appendix is payment indicators


----------



## mandapandaG (Sep 21, 2021)

Hey @JenJustice !! Thank you for replying! I don't remember if I did or not. I just finished my course. But I would like to know where to find them cause' I'm not sure that I ever found out.


----------



## nbashaw (Feb 24, 2022)

Status indicators are Appendix E in your HCPCS Level II book, whatever year. I'll be taking my COC test soon.


----------

